# CHALLANGE! Silhouettes!



## VannahRose143 (Sep 29, 2011)

Take a picture of something silhouetted against a sunset or a sunrise. Make them creative and original


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 29, 2011)

Where's yours?


----------



## Cheikhndao (Sep 29, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to respond with a picture!


----------



## VannahRose143 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh sorry :/ I'll post it later when I'm near a CPU. Im on my iPad.


----------



## willis_927 (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't really call these origional, or creative... but these are both from a recent family/engagement session:

1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2)


----------



## chito beach (Sep 30, 2011)

hoop dancer on the beach


----------



## EmilRye (Oct 1, 2011)

A semi old one of my friend fishing  






Edit: Sorry if it's grainy but I apparently do not have the full res. file on my iPad ..


----------



## Railphotog (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Cheikhndao (Oct 1, 2011)

Foxtail Sunset


----------



## VannahRose143 (Oct 30, 2011)

willis_927 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't really call these origional, or creative... but these are both from a recent family/engagement session:
> 
> 1)
> 
> 2)



These are beautiful  really personal and touching!


----------



## VannahRose143 (Oct 30, 2011)

chito beach said:
			
		

> hoop dancer on the beach



I love how she isn't the exact center point, which allows for your eyes to wonder a bit.


----------



## chito beach (Oct 30, 2011)

VannahRose143 said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  that composition is just the basic rule of thirds in practice.  the hoop is in the upper right third spot

Here is another from the same shoot just different camera settings


----------

